
Before Macintosh: The Apple Lisa - bookofjoe
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/dgreelish/before-macintosh-the-apple-lisa#
======
mimixco
Thank you for starting out with props to Doug Engelbart. He doesn't get enough
credit for inventing the GUI.

